# Kyoto Foreign Professionals Support Group



## cshimoda

I am interested in forming a group/support group for foreign professionals based in Kyoto. I have noticed that there are several groups for exchange students, but nothing for people who are working here and may find themselves a bit more isolated. So far, it has been difficult to meet other foreigners even though I constantly see them everywhere I go. I think that the group should meet once a month or so in a casual setting to share tips, and discuss working or living issues. It would provide a great opportunity to make friends with other people in similar situations. Anyone is welcome to attend, but the goal of these get-togethers will not be language exchange. Any suggestions or feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!
Courtney


----------



## hansel

cshimoda said:


> I am interested in forming a group/support group for foreign professionals based in Kyoto. I have noticed that there are several groups for exchange students, but nothing for people who are working here and may find themselves a bit more isolated. So far, it has been difficult to meet other foreigners even though I constantly see them everywhere I go. I think that the group should meet once a month or so in a casual setting to share tips, and discuss working or living issues. It would provide a great opportunity to make friends with other people in similar situations. Anyone is welcome to attend, but the goal of these get-togethers will not be language exchange. Any suggestions or feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!
> Courtney


Great Idea, I will be in Kyoto in about 4 weeks (mid Oct), I need friends to feel happy as I dislike being Isolated! This is a big change for me, moving to Japan from N. America, I am easy to get along with, but I do not speak Japanese, and this is difficult compared to moving to Europe for me, as learning Spanish, French or German is so much easier thanks Japanese.


----------



## lukcha1234

Guys, Any progress in formation of this group? I will be in Kyoto from N. Amer. in Sept and like to meet professonals as well.
Thanks, Luke


----------



## ahmedjp

cshimoda said:


> I am interested in forming a group/support group for foreign professionals based in Kyoto. I have noticed that there are several groups for exchange students, but nothing for people who are working here and may find themselves a bit more isolated. So far, it has been difficult to meet other foreigners even though I constantly see them everywhere I go. I think that the group should meet once a month or so in a casual setting to share tips, and discuss working or living issues. It would provide a great opportunity to make friends with other people in similar situations. Anyone is welcome to attend, but the goal of these get-togethers will not be language exchange. Any suggestions or feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!
> Courtney


Hi Courtney, I was browsing and came across your post. I have been feeling the same way for the last .. well almost two years since I moved to Kyoto from Tokyo after living there for 17 years. I have met some people here in Kyoto, some have left, some have moved to other cities but, I do not see myself moving or leaving Kyoto anytime soon. This get-together event on a regular basis is a great idea but, we need to find the right kind of people. I am pretty flexible with time and live near Daigo and would love to meet up and talk about it. Please let me know.

All the best,
Ahmed


----------

